# Using My facilites and my horses: What should the Trainer Pay



## coletl (Feb 7, 2011)

We are a new stable. We have horses, facilities and trainers lined-up. If a trainer charges $30 per lesson while using the farm's horses and facility, what portion of that $30 goes to the farm for 1. the use of the facility and 2. the use of the horse? Your suggestions appreciated — just want to be fair. 

While we are on the subject, what should be charged for use of the facility if they do not board here but want to bring their horse in to train? Should it be by-the-hour? How much, if there is no trainer involved?

Thanks for advise, 

T


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A lot of this depends on your location. Where are you located?


----------



## coletl (Feb 7, 2011)

Just outside of Harrisonburg Va. They have use of an arena, jumps, and a round pen.


----------



## Wyld Eyed (Feb 4, 2011)

Charge 10.00 per person, per hour because you'll end up with a ri that brings 10 people up for a group lesson with you making 10.00 and them making 300.00 .Or if they are using your horses id charge 15.00 per person/horse.or if your into making less money charge 5.00 per person per hour and 5.00 per horse per hour.


----------



## coletl (Feb 7, 2011)

Wyld Eyed said:


> Charge 10.00 per person, per hour because you'll end up with a ri that brings 10 people up for a group lesson with you making 10.00 and them making 300.00 .Or if they are using your horses id charge 15.00 per person/horse.or if your into making less money charge 5.00 per person per hour and 5.00 per horse per hour.





Thank you so much. Your response has been very helpful.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So basically you are letting an instructor use your barn and horses. No risk or maintenance expenses to them. All yours.

I would say you deserve at least 50% of whatever they charge for lessons. I might even try to go 60/40, since again, all the expenses are yours.


The going rate for ring rental (which is basically what your second question is) is between $10 and $25. Any of the places I have looked into it with have charged the fee on a per horse/rider basis. Not a time limit. One person can bring two horses, they pay twice. 
Some places also offer a monthly fee. The place I know that does this the monthly fee is about 1/3 of what it costs to board there (this too is per horse/rider).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree-I have just looked into this in NY, probably similar price wise, since you are pretty rural. Ring rental was $10/hr/horse, board there was $510. At another place it was $60/mo, and the board was $325.

I would also think it make a slight difference if you are the only one carrying insurance also.....Infact, I would insist they carrry also, but perhaps your agent could advise you.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

$10 per person, per horse is standard for an instructor... not sure about training boarder horses. How did you find an instructor? I'm not in the search for an additional instructor once our indoor is completed.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Most lesson barns that I've been to have an instructor teach students on the school horses. The instructor gets paid hourly or per student. Per student works best, that way the instructor makes more money when there are more students, and you don't end up paying extra money when there aren't as many students. I would suggest paying $10/student and you keeping the other $20. After all, you are paying the feed, bedding, labour, shoeing, vetting, fencing, insurance, equipment, general marketing, etc.

As for trailering in, I would say $10/horse. You could offer a punch card (ex. $90 for 10 rides) or a monthly pass.

Make sure the instructor has insurance (or is covered by yours) and that all people riding on your property have insurance. Also post some basic rules. You could include no other riders using the arena during a lesson, all riders must wear helmets, clean manure out the arena after you ride (especially for trailer-ins!), horses coming in must be up to date on vaccinations, must have negative coggins, etc.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_My barn is taking several trailerloads of horses over this weekend-- and in another two weeks-- for schooling at another barn. We will have to pay $25 each to the other barns owner....plus our trailering fees, coaching fees, and if we use our barns lesson horses, a rental fee for them as well._


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I talked to several trainers working in someone else's barn and every time I had to pay extra $10 or $15 (facility use). I now pay extra $10 to my trainer for using other people's horses (as I can't ride/trailer mine because of the ice we have for long time here).


----------

